# What is your preferred ear cleaning product?



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

I need something *NON oily* to clean my GSDs ears. What do you use?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Zymox Ear Cleanser is probably the best product out there, esp. for dogs prone to problems. It doesn't sting, and it helps break down bacteria and gunk. You can find it on Amazon, or through any good online pet supply. It's a watery liquid.

For healthy ears, I've sometimes used a 50/50 solution of apple cider vinegar (Bragg's, with the "mother") and filtered water (warmed to luke-warm). However, I'm leery of using that in problem-prone ears because it can sting (and once you have a dog experience that, ear cleaning will be tough in the future).

If you want an all-natural product formulated with essential oils, I like Wondercide's Natural Ear Wash too. They're a great little company, and this is also a watery (not oily) product. Their products always smell wonderful, and it's a non-stinging product. If you place an order with them, pick up one of their shampoo bars at the same time (it's life-changing, wonderful stuff that will cause you to never use bottle-shampoo again--the flea & tick one with citronella, geranium, and neem oil is excellent).


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

We use zymox also.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Zymox - beats any prescription ear product


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with the zymox. It also gives instant relief to my dog that has chronic ear issues from her allergies. I get this one as it is much cheaper than what vets sell it for.
Zymox Otic with Hydrocortisone (1.0%) - Clinic Size (8oz)
Though it is 'oily'...what is your reason for not wanting something with an oily texture?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Love Zymox. Always have some on hand. Russell's enormous ears get cruddy so easy and this is what my vet told me to use.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I like zymox also we get it at the pet store. Max has big ears and the zymox make it easier to clean. Luna and Topper I just use ear wipes their ears stay pretty clean.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I use purple stuff. 

http://www.jlsdals.com/PURPLESTUFF.pdf


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> I agree with the zymox. It also gives instant relief to my dog that has chronic ear issues from her allergies. I get this one as it is much cheaper than what vets sell it for.
> Zymox Otic with Hydrocortisone (1.0%) - Clinic Size (8oz)
> Though it is 'oily'...what is your reason for not wanting something with an oily texture?



This is the "treatment" product, I think. It's great for avoiding the need for a vet visit. It's different though than the Zymox Ear Cleanser (the watery product for maintenance) -- here they are side by side (with an explanation of what they do):
Zymox Ear Cleanser and Enzymatic Ear Solution| Dog Ear Cleansers

There's also a red-labeled Zymox treatment product for stubborn, recurring problems.


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

Oil attracts dirt and is anti productive to the CLEANING purpose. When I have used oily ear cleaning products on my dog he goes outside and comes back with dirt/dust caked ears. Those products can be great for a dog with an ear infection, but I just want a general cleaner to keep his ears smelling fresh and looking clean.


----------

